# Fatlane Online at Fatlaneonline



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

This time around, it'll be totally free and I'm going to do whatever I can to keep it free. That means I avoid two things:

1. Publicity
2. Bikinis or the equivalent

That should keep traffic manageable. I want the site to be a place where I can show that anyone is allowed to be beautiful - ANYONE. I'd be happy to do a portrait for anyone here and post it there. There are just a few caveats, provisos, and quid pro quos:

1. I don't want to do any picture that's dangerous, illegal, sick, insane, or obscene.
2. The best pics are where you're NOT looking dead-center into the camera.
3. Once I draw the pic, I own the pic I done did draw. 

Whether you're an old friend, new acquaintance, or a total stranger, I'd love to take a stab and drawing you up.

If you're a hater, take it elsewhere. I'm here to have some fun, make some folks happy, and build up the SA community.

If you're a friend, well, how about u post pix plz kthxbi?


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2009)

Would Fatlane do a skinny guy? Just askin'... 

How about this one of Mtnmaiden minus my mug:






or this one of my ugly mug:







Good to see you around again BTW... Your artwork has always been incredible!


----------



## Tau (Dec 4, 2009)

Please do me! Your work is beautiful  

View attachment untitled small.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2009)

Downloaded and working away... I'll let you know when they're up!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you sir, much appreciated!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 4, 2009)

These are great ~ if you have the time I'd love one :happy:

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/selena528/l_eeeb8eda41b148c68d52ea83c3870868.jpg


----------



## Keb (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like your work...so I thought I'd offer up some of my favorite pictures of me to see if any of them inspired you. The last is probably my favorite.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v368/keb/BeckyFaire2008-2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v368/keb/Halloween06029-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v368/keb/Halloween06012-1.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Dec 4, 2009)

I feel a teensy bit full of myself with this http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t190/sockittome08/pinkzebra.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll throw my proverbial hat into the ring!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

wow... big response! I like!

I'll get 'em done and post a link when they're up. Thanks for taking the plunge, y'all!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=11 First one done.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks SO great fatlane! Awesome work


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

Good thing you're in line, eh?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

Tau said:


> Please do me! Your work is beautiful



http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=14

Done. The hair was a blast!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> These are great ~ if you have the time I'd love one :happy:
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/selena528/l_eeeb8eda41b148c68d52ea83c3870868.jpg



http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=17

Good news! I had the time!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=11 First one done.



Fabulous work as always Fatlane, Mtnmaiden appreciates it also!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Fabulous work as always Fatlane, Mtnmaiden appreciates it also!



You're quite welcome. This really is fun again.


----------



## Keb (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> You're quite welcome. This really is fun again.



You can tell you're enjoying it--the pictures so far are -gorgeous--.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

Keb said:


> I really like your work...so I thought I'd offer up some of my favorite pictures of me to see if any of them inspired you. The last is probably my favorite.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v368/keb/BeckyFaire2008-2.jpg
> 
> ...



http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=20

Here you go! Love the fairy princess look!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 6, 2009)

Keb said:


> You can tell you're enjoying it--the pictures so far are -gorgeous--.



Can I go OT and say that you're really, really, really fucking gorgeous and the picture fatlane's done of you is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 6, 2009)

Your work is awesome!

How about this one...

View attachment Picture 29.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Can I go OT and say that you're really, really, really fucking gorgeous and the picture fatlane's done of you is fucking gorgeous.



Let's see what you think of this... http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=23


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Let's see what you think of this... http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=23



THAT is an Super pic of Krissy. Nice work!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> THAT is an Super pic of Krissy. Nice work!!



Thanks! You're next.

Also, Butlergirl, your portrait is ready: http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=26


----------



## Keb (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=20
> 
> Here you go! Love the fairy princess look!



This is absolutely stunning. Thank you!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 7, 2009)

Fatlane as always, you are doing a fabulous job!! You are such wonderful artist!! I know I have one of me that you did several years ago, but would you be willing to do a more updated pic of me?  

View attachment sandie708.jpg


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool stuff!
I know lots of people have requested... But if you ever run out, I'd love for you to do me!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

@Sandie: Always a pleasure!

@Itslikerachel: You sure you'd want me to do that one? If so, I will.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I have like...No good pictures of me because I always make stupid faces.

Edit:
My student ID photo...Probably the only photo in existence of me not making a stupid face


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 7, 2009)

Do me!!! LOL

Technically I don't have any "good" pictures( my eyes always looked squashed together lol) but I have some that I took on my mac out of boredom that are half way decent

Heres the photobucket link. I hope it works....


http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy211/iamaJenny/


----------



## ssflbelle (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow Very nice work you do. What a wonderful talent.


----------



## Teleute (Dec 7, 2009)

iamaJenny said:


> Do me!!! LOL
> 
> Technically I don't have any "good" pictures( my eyes always looked squashed together lol) but I have some that I took on my mac out of boredom that are half way decent
> 
> ...



Crazy woman... your pictures are gorgeous, you're absolutely beautiful! :wubu: That smile is incredible. I think this one of you would make a great fatlane-style image, for what it's worth:


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 7, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Crazy woman... your pictures are gorgeous, you're absolutely beautiful! :wubu: That smile is incredible. I think this one of you would make a great fatlane-style image, for what it's worth:



Thank you so much!:wubu: :blush:
Idk. I always feel like my eyes squash together in pictures. It could be just in my head though, like a lot of things...

I love that outfit you are wearing in your avatar photo by the way. It makes you look like a pin up model lol.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, got the pics downloaded and I'll get after them.

BTW, itslikerachel, your faces are hilarious. Keep making them!


----------



## Tau (Dec 8, 2009)

Just another big thankyou for my picture - I love it so hard!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> Just another big thankyou for my picture - I love it so hard!



It's my pleasure, really. All I really want is an audience to share my work with and the best way to get an audience is with, well, audience participation. Thank YOU for sending me the pic.

Being beautiful is a choice, and it starts with a smile in the heart.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 8, 2009)

Great pics so far, fatlane. 

If you're so inclined, it would be an honor to have you draw one of me.  Here are two pics - you can choose whichever you like most. 










or I can find more if you don't like either ... I have a zillion. lol


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh mais oui! I shall do so tout de suite!


----------



## Adrian (Dec 12, 2009)

"BigBeautifulMe" you are a beautiful woman and these photos illustrate it!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

After a brief hiatus, I had a chance to do the next in line. Enjoy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are mine from way back - still love 'em. 

View attachment am_fatlaned.jpg


View attachment bw065.jpg


View attachment bw064.jpg


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are mine from way back - still love 'em.



Andy Warhol draws a soup can and gets to be gawdzillions rich and famous. Our very own Fatlane is much better and gets what? Nothing?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow...these are fab! Great work! <3 IT!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are mine from way back - still love 'em.



Thanks for posting them again. For me the middle one is especially captivating. I just love the life and stillness in it.

And, O Webmaster, I have to get nothing if I'm to post links to my site here. 

In all seriousness, though, I want to do them for free. It's so much fun to let people know that, yes, they are beautiful. Seriously. It's a choice anyone can make.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Fatlane as always, you are doing a fabulous job!! You are such wonderful artist!! I know I have one of me that you did several years ago, but would you be willing to do a more updated pic of me?



http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=32

You asked, you received.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 16, 2009)

fatlane said:


> http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=32
> 
> You asked, you received.



Fatlane - WOW!

You do such fabulous work! And the colors are just awesome. Conrad is so correct - you're infinitely better than Andy Warhol!!

Thanks for such a wonderful "Fatlane original"!! :wubu: 

View attachment Picture 8.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

... also chicks in glasses are 45% hotter. I saw that on Mythbusters, I think. Maybe.

EVERYBODY WEAR GLASSES IN A PIC!

Also sunlight is great stuff. Then be who you are and enjoy the feeling.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 16, 2009)

fatlane said:


> @Sandie: Always a pleasure!
> 
> @Itslikerachel: You sure you'd want me to do that one? If so, I will.



He ain't lyin'.  

View attachment big-me.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

ItsLikeRachel said:


> Well, I have like...No good pictures of me because I always make stupid faces.
> 
> Edit:
> My student ID photo...Probably the only photo in existence of me not making a stupid face









This is you.


----------



## Laura2008 (Dec 16, 2009)

If you get the chance I'd love to see what you can do with me. Your work is incredible! 

View attachment MG_8341.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome! You're fourth in line. Those stripes are going to be fun to work with.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 17, 2009)

As always, great drawings!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> EVERYBODY WEAR GLASSES IN A PIC!



Yes! Glasses are sexy!
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/selena528/l_0c8ab73257051209f13f574ece709778.jpg


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> After a brief hiatus, I had a chance to do the next in line. Enjoy!



Wow. That is absolutely beautiful. I love the way you drew the hair! Artistic talent is soooo cool. I have no clue how people get it. My mom and my brother are incredibly artists meanwhile yours truly barely passed art class. I could not even color right. lol. Artistic people are really fascinating...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

@Ditzybrunette: I'm totally snagging that pic!

@iamaJenny: the trick is to find what you have a chance of being excellent at and then going for it. Everybody can be excellent at something, but we'll never find out if we try to be good at everything.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=38

Jenny's is ready.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

For BigBeautifulMe... enjoy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2010)

I said this in PM already, but thank you SO MUCH fatlane!  Your talent is amazing! :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> If you get the chance I'd love to see what you can do with me. Your work is incredible!



http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=44

There you are, my pleasure!


----------



## Laura2008 (Jan 7, 2010)

fatlane said:


> http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=44
> 
> There you are, my pleasure!




Awesome, thank you!:bow:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to get my picture done... If you have time and are so inclined.
This is what I look like on the everyday, and not tartin' it up on the interwebs. Glasses and all. I think I like the green one better. 

View attachment cym1.jpg


View attachment cym2.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2010)

I like that green one, as well. It's got a nice composition to it. The glasses and the eyes are totally separate in both pics, which I like.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I'd like to get my picture done... If you have time and are so inclined.
> This is what I look like on the everyday, and not tartin' it up on the interwebs. Glasses and all. I think I like the green one better.



Been two months and all, but I finally got around to doing it... and I'm looking to do more, so please don't anyone be shy! 

View attachment cym2.jpg


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 21, 2010)

These drawings are lovely, so even though I'm kinda new here... well it's worth a try right? And I do have glasses:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be happy to work on it!


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 22, 2010)

your drawings are awesome. congrats


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 26, 2010)

You have some real talent! That's pretty awesome pictures there, dude!


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2010)

http://fatlaneonline.com/?p=49

Glad to do another!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Apr 17, 2010)

This is epic!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

fatlane said:


> For BigBeautifulMe... enjoy!


OMG how beautiful! Can anyone submit a photo? I went to the site but couldn't figure out how it worked.......


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG how beautiful! Can anyone submit a photo? I went to the site but couldn't figure out how it worked.......



Just request it here, that's what everyone else did. He's such a good artist, huh?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Just request it here, that's what everyone else did. He's such a good artist, huh?


Amazing. Only it's a glasses theme right now and I don't wear them.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait! I found reading glasses! DO ME! DO ME!! (please)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Wait! I found reading glasses! DO ME! DO ME!! (please)



looking smart


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> looking smart


('spy'-wear)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

hahahaha
.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 18, 2010)

Just post the image here and I'll get it right back to you one of these days.

(Cause I'm a Voodoo Child...)

Also, there's no requirement you wear glasses in the pic. I just have a preference for them. Not a fetish, mind you. Just a preference.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 18, 2010)

Pssst....fatlane... she did post it... look back at page 3 and scroll up.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 18, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pssst....fatlane... she did post it... look back at page 3 and scroll up.



Yes she did! And I've got it right here... and if anyone else wants one - or a second or a third - this is the thread to post it in! 

Hint hint.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay...since you asked and I'm a greedy greedy girl...I'd like to see what you could do with this:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

fatlane said:


> Yes she did! And I've got it right here... and if anyone else wants one - or a second or a third - this is the thread to post it in!
> 
> Hint hint.



Well if you're still diggin' the glasses, I did leave a link somewhere in here..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2010)

I have one without glasses, but it's my new favorite pic of me:

View attachment pic2.jpg


or the bigger pic

View attachment pic1.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have one without glasses, but it's my new favorite pic of me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now they showed up


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2010)

Facebook for whatever reason was glitching. Refresh the page and look again - I've uploaded them to Dims instead now.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have one without glasses, but it's my new favorite pic of me:
> 
> View attachment 78793
> 
> ...



You look very pretty!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is a goofy one for fun  (did NOT mean to rhyme :doh 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-19 at 00.19.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Here is one for fun  (did NOT mean to rhyme :doh



You should take a better view of the hoodie and post it in the hoodie thread


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 19, 2010)

ok I have to put my hand up would love a drawing of me as Fairy Amanda
(as long as I am allowed to print a photo and scrapbook the pic)






hmm my hair is longer now, you do such awesome work btw!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

What a beautiful fairy


----------



## fatlane (Apr 19, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well if you're still diggin' the glasses, I did leave a link somewhere in here..



You're right... I had to go back and find it! It's in the queue!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok I have to put my hand up would love a drawing of me as Fairy Amanda
> (as long as I am allowed to print a photo and scrapbook the pic)
> 
> 
> ...


Best fairy EVER!!!! I love that dress/skirt!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok I'm game also... 

View attachment 396178999_1371584542_0.jpeg


View attachment 442169061_1538698276_0.jpeg


----------

